# Autoglym



## Danbird22 (May 21, 2015)

Guessing many of us use Autoglym products. Thinking of purchasing the complete kit for £50. Includes materials for Bodywork, Interior and Alloys. Anyone recommend this kit or are there other kits for a similar price? Planning to buy separate wax soon too if anyone recommends a certain one for brilliant red...?


----------



## PJ#74 (Feb 20, 2015)

You can't go wrong with this kit and you can top up supplies from Halfords on 3-4-2 offer.

The kit should include SRP and EGP, polish and protect. Try Collinite #845 wax to finish. Very easy to apply and buff out.

Invest in good quality MF cloths and pads, plus 3M clay bar.

Have fun


----------



## BIGKIRBS (May 9, 2015)

I use srp its a bit dusty when buffing it off but the finish is ok. I use Autoglym extra gloss protection over the top of the srp it seals the paint gives it extra shine/depth and beads up for ages its also easy to apply and buff off.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

BIGKIRBS said:


> I use srp its a bit dusty when buffing it off but the finish is ok. I use Autoglym extra gloss protection over the top of the srp it seals the paint gives it extra shine/depth and beads up for ages its also easy to apply and buff off.


Mate, a tip I was given a while ago when applying SRP is to squirt a bit of water (just a single squirt from a spray bottle) onto the pad/cloth you are using, just before you put the SRP on there - not sure how, or why it works, but it helps to eliminate most of the dusting when you come to buff to a shine.

Only needs a quick/short spray, so not like you`re diluting it, or anything, but just works somehow...


----------



## Danbird22 (May 21, 2015)

PJ#74 said:


> You can't go wrong with this kit and you can top up supplies from Halfords on 3-4-2 offer.
> 
> The kit should include SRP and EGP, polish and protect. Try Collinite #845 wax to finish. Very easy to apply and buff out.
> 
> ...


Ok cheers all sounds good. Will look into the wax too, and yeah I certainly will be!


----------



## Danbird22 (May 21, 2015)

BIGKIRBS said:


> I use srp its a bit dusty when buffing it off but the finish is ok. I use Autoglym extra gloss protection over the top of the srp it seals the paint gives it extra shine/depth and beads up for ages its also easy to apply and buff off.


Ok thanks for the info will maybe give that a go!


----------

